
Scott Heiferman looks back at Meetup's bet-the-company moment - admp
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2751-scott-heiferman-looks-back-at-meetups-bet-the-company-moment-
======
bowmande
This is an interesting dilemma that I think alot of startups come to.
Interesting that Meetup is still around after making the switch to premium.
Could the same be done with other free services?

